

You don't need a Co-Founder - Just Do It - leak
http://danielias.com/blog/2012/01/you-dont-need-a-co-founder-just-do-it/

======
ohashi
While the narrative plays well, I just wonder if the data really does support
your hypothesis. I say that as a solo founder.

I can definitely think of times where I wish I had a cofounder and how helpful
it would be to have someone there, dedicated to working on the company's
problems and issues. My mom, while an amazing woman who would go to the end of
the earth to help me in any way she could, just can't do many of things I need
to do to launch a software company.

And beyond her, nobody else is committed enough to me or the company to go to
the length I would expect from a cofounder.

~~~
leak
Who's to say your cofounder is going to be as committed as you are when times
get hard? When it really comes down to it, you can't trust anyone to be as
committed as you to your company except yourself.

~~~
ohashi
It sounds like you have trust issues to work out.

~~~
leak
It's experience. 18 years worth it.

~~~
ohashi
Why are you so defensive? I've been screwed over by partners in the past. I
would be amazed if someone here had not been screwed over by someone they
trusted.

It happens. Just because it happens sometimes doesn't mean it always happens.
Nor does it mean that cofounders are worthless.

I am not saying being a solo founder isn't viable but I also don't accept your
cowboy belief system as absolute.

~~~
leak
Sorry, if I came off as defensive. There is no such thing as absolute. My
point was that don't get caught up in trying to find a cofounder to get
yourself started. That's it. No trust issues, no hate, no absolutes.

------
pardner
You also do not, strictly speaking, need a utensil to eat spaghetti. But it
works better, if you find the right utensil.

~~~
leak
utensil is the solo founder. Prior to that, they needed their hands only.

------
pedalpete
The title of the article is correct, the content doesn't really do the title
justice.

You don't NEED a co-founder. If you have one, great, get going.

If you don't have one, great. Just do it, get to work, build your dream.

------
BadassFractal
For some people the whole experience is just more fun and interesting if you
have someone else with you to share it with.

------
ifearthenight
Bit of shame to see a potentially entertaining opinion piece marred by female
care-giver stereotypes.

